# Crank Shorteners Work!



## weltyed

two years back i picked up a used cannondale mtb tandem in teh hopes The Wife and i could ride it together. after a few tries around the block i realized the saying was true and riding it would lead us closer to divorce.

The Boy is now 7 and is already outgrowing his trail-a-bike. after hemming and hawing i called Tandems East and ordered a set of crank shorteners. they arrived within 4 days and were incredibly easy to install. we did a few trial laps around the block.

last night i threw on the chariot hitch and picked The Boy and The Girl up from the sitter. we did about 6 miles, stopping at a park and then for dessert before dinner. they both seem to love it and i cant wait to get The Wife along with us. 

i will post pics once i get them. in the meantime, i can say it is much easier to manage than the other solution i had going:


----------



## guru59

.....


----------



## xpc316e

I have crank shorteners on my Moulton-based tandem, and they allow my short partner and 11 year old son to cycle in comfort with me. I love them, and of course they can be removed before sale to be put on your next machine if necessary.


----------

